
A metasploit module written 3 yrs ago still worked against Avast's sandbox - rplnt
https://code.google.com/p/google-security-research/issues/detail?id=700
======
rplnt
title credit:
[https://twitter.com/taviso/status/689827971704614913](https://twitter.com/taviso/status/689827971704614913)

